# Favorite Kicks?



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

i'm still kicking around in the 1999 converse all-stars. they are wearing a little thin in areas but are still a great pair of shoes!
I also like my pair of leather steel toes for when I'm out riding the asphalt slopes...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I use Adidas, too! But I don't know what "shell toe" means...:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

LMAO! Dont worry charity, its more of the "new generation" talk! Hehe, that cracked me up! Shell toes are basically addidas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

:bursts into giggles: Gotcha. Thanks! 

Okay, I use shell toe adidas, too. :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Haha no problem, and when your using the term, i beleive its just " i have shell toes" not "shell toe addidas"


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Ha ha lol! sounds like we are into idiomatic experessions lessons here, any other terms that we don't know, guys?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Sketchers all the way for me. I started wearing them about 5 years ago and will not buy anything else since. They last a while and are so comfy!



justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

bah i remember when sketchers was REALLY popular, "Skecthers, its the S" or something like that. i wanted it relaly bad but i never saw what was so cool about them


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I've got a buddy that wears these sick looking Adidas. My brother wears Circa. I'm keeping my eye out for some new shoes. Any reccomendations?


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets not even get in to shoes. Im like a girl when it comes to shoes, I have over 20 pair! My favorites are my Circa AL50's (all black), Vans Rowley's, DVS Slims, and my Nike Shox.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

usually DC, Vans atm.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like Sketchers, Puma and Diesel. I have expensive tastes so I don't have many pairs, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

i like my all red vans


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Nike SBs or 6.0


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a pair of DC's for when I'm skating, or a pair of Reef sandals for casual days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

i liked my circas until they died, now i have some globe shoes. they are good.

for me as long as they are comfy i'm good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Ressurrecting this thread after my little adventure on Ebay.

I love shoes. Like, seriously. From heels to flats to boots to sandals, love 'em. Recently I've been looking in to a pair of sneakers cause I need some type of athletic shoe for when I hit up the gym at the university center. So I was Ebaying and all I want to say is .. DAMN are the new womens' Nike Dunks hot! I was never in to Nike but damn I might have to find some.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

globes, dc, nike


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

I currently am wearing _*Vans Dollins*_

nice stealth black shoes for work, and weather proof for the lovely british summer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

*always stays the same

nothing ever changes

english summer rain 

seems to last for ages*

mmm sorry, just happened to be listening to Placebo as i read ur post Paolo 





feels great: im british but ive never even been to UK 8]


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

JTingly said:


> LMAO! Dont worry charity, its more of the "new generation" talk! Hehe, that cracked me up! Shell toes are basically addidas.


new genawhat? shell toes have been out since the 80's, son!



i wear a pair of elements that i should probably retire. before that i was wearing a kick-down pair of solomon river shoes, until i burnt a hole in them at a bonfire. turns out they're not so good as fire shoes.
i also wear a pair of rope sandals that a friend of mine makes. before that was a pair of birks i've had for over 10 years, but i kicked those down to a brother who had lost his shoes at all good last year, lol.

i'm definitely not a shoe slut though.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i'm definitely not a shoe slut though.


What's wrong with that? You make me feel so dirty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

REKER said:


> What's wrong with that? You make me feel so dirty.


haha, i don't make you feel nuthin'! if YOU feel like a slut from my comment, then that's on you bro! no worries though for real, it was just a comment or reference. i didn't say shoe sluts are soooo dirty, i can't believe they have so many pairs of shoes! hell, my daughter's a shoe slut & she's only 7!!!! i really don't understand why she needs 6 different pairs of flip flops! plus all the lil girlie looking shoes, plus the skate shoes i bought her, plus the cute lil boots, plus...

it is what it is, accept it, don't take offense to it!

nothin' left to do but smile, smile, smile


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Its too late, the damage is done! You think im a filthy shoe whore!


Theres about 3 pairs of new shoes id like to purchase here soon. Damn my cousin for working at 17th Street Surf Shop!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing wrong with being a shoe slut my friend. i'm guilty.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

REKER said:


> Its too late, the damage is done! You think im a filthy shoe whore!
> 
> 
> Damn my cousin for working at 17th Street Surf Shop!


thats not the one in ocnj is it?


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Ocean City, NJ? Nah. He works at the Original 17th Street down here in Va Beach.

I get discounts on snowboarding gear, too. /deviousvoice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

i actually thought about it & chose to say shoe slut, as opposed to shoe whore. i thought the difference might be someone who is really picky would be a shoe whore...which is me. and someone who racks 'em all up in numbers would be more considered a shoe slut.

figuratively speaking, of course


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I like how you have difference classes. Is it possible to be both? B/c im picky and I rack them up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

i guess you could just be considered a shoe whore. because that kinda rhymes with hoared, which is basically what you're doing. a shoe slut might be someone who buys a pair of shoes, wears them once & then tosses them out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

usually wear chucks, some van shoes, or a pair of approach shoes i have that i cant remember the name of. this summer i bought a pair of keen sandals like them alot


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got a new pair of kicks. I think they're pretty sick. Check 'em out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

check out these sistah's dope custom-werked kicks...










UneakSneaks

i love my heady family! always keepin' things fresh


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

those are sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


id wear a pair on my head. Seriously theyre fucking amazing O_O


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

she makes matching hats, too! you should check out her site! she's also a member here now (uneak).


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah i was checking the MySpace pics...


crazy stuff


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

thing is, i wudnt wanna wear them cos they wud spoil xD id have em hanging off my ceiling xD


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

haha, right! they're definitely dope.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Those dunks are sick...my girl is getting a pair! So while we're talking about being sneaker whore's how's this, I got over 150pairs of kicks and i'd say 85-90% are either Dunks (mostly SB), AF1's or Jordan's. Of course I have my requisite super rare DC/New Era Joints with the baseball stiching that came out last year but I'm a complete freak when it comes to this shit. The only thing that made me slow down was the fact that I work at a job where I have to wear shoes... only problem there is that it turned me into that world now and I have to spend stupid $ to keep up with the fetish! I just bought a pair $375 Hugo Boss Loafers to rock around in! Most of my kicks are rare colorways, and in terms of those shell toes that were being discussed earlier, I have a crazy rare pair of the Red Hot chilli Peppers artist series joints with their faces graphed under the clear rubber sole so fresh!


----------

